# Pyramid of Chefren reopens



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Government officials in Egypt are stepping up their campaign to encourage tourists back to the country, following the revolution in 2011.

Antiquities Minister Muhammad Ibrahim re-opened the Pyramid of Chefren (Khafre) and six ancient tombs at Giza after a long restoration project.

He said he was keen to stress that Egypt is a safe country for tourists.

BBC News - Egypt reopens Pyramid of Chefren and tombs to tourists


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be great to have tourists back as the country badly needs them however the ministry of Tourism will never have a better time to get the harassment of tourist under control.. but they will do nothing. 
The red sea resorts are different as people go for the beach, diving etc so may return time and time again whereas Cairo is a bit like hit and run... once you have seen the Pyramids etc thats it so the touts are not looking for repeat business so have no reason to leave people in peace to enjoy what they came to see in the city.


----------

